# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Красиво жить. Что это значит для вас?

## Irina

*Есть такое выражение - красиво жить не запретишь. А что в вашем понимании представляет собой красивая жизнь? Как вы понимаете это выражение?*

----------


## Irina

Для меня красиво жить - это жить так, как комфортно и приятно именно тебе. Другие могут и не разделять твоего мнения, что это красиво.

----------


## vova230

Жить красиво, это жить легко, не задумываясь о прошлом и не загадывая на будущее.

----------


## Irina

> Жить красиво, это жить легко, не задумываясь о прошлом и не загадывая на будущее


Абсолютно согласна. Но почему часто люди думают, что это возможно только при большом достатке? Ведь это не правда.

----------


## PatR!oT

это когда все пучком ))))

----------

